# Holding Insulation on ceiling without drywall?



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

Depends a real lot on where you are on this planet...:yes:


----------



## EricCJacobson (Jul 1, 2011)

ORLY? Atlanta, GA.


----------



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

OK what's "ORLY" apart from an old airport in France...?

Does the basement ceiling need to be insulated from the cold/heat? the walls perhaps but floor-to-floor usually doesn't really need insulating. And it doesn't really care therefore where the paper is on the fibreglass batt...

So unless the basement is cold or hot compared to the rest of the house, think about sound insulation. How about 3" of rock wool insulation - although I don't know if it's available where you are; should be...

Now walls are another story...but ceilings...?


----------



## EricCJacobson (Jul 1, 2011)

Sorry, ORLY = Oh, really?

I'm not concerned with cold/heat insulation; just sound. Rock wool sounds perfect. After 2 minutes of searching, it looks like it will be tricky to find.

As far as installation, does it have the cardboard back? It sounds like you're saying I can just staple it between joists and I'm good to go. Is plastic covering it a bad idea?


----------



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

OK thanks for the ORLY clarification...first time I have ever seen that! Insulation is very region-specific in detail and what we do up here is vastly different from what you may do where you are. As you can judge from the number of questions asked, it really helps us knowing where you are from - and even then, your local building code may have something to say on what you eventually decide on doing about heat/cold insulation, hence the question "where are you calling from"?

Up here we have 'Roxul' brand rock wool insulation but there might not much of a call for it where you are. It is fire-rated - that's one advantage...

On the other hand there are good threads here about sound insulation, about increasing mass of the walls. Z strips etc, some about three months old. Rock wool is friction-fit into place...


----------



## josall (May 7, 2011)

I would use a kraft faced product that you can staple up. It will be cleaner, saw dust wont cling to it.


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

Our master bedroom is directly above our kitchen. There is no sleeping late once the first person is up and banging around down there, so when I saw this product on a HGTV show I bookmarked it.

http://www.acoustiblok.com/

I have no connection to the product, no idea if it works or not, or even the price. 
If anyone here has used it, I'd like to hear their review.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Asphalt and paper faced batts require covering due to fire hazard, along with poly sheeting and foam board.

Gary


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

I have always seen situations like this held up with a stiff wire that is wedged between the joists to support the insulation. They sell it precut around here.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

I have rockwool insulation over my basement workshop. It was there when I bought the house. Its just pressed up between the joists. No paper facing, no staples, just rockwool batts. Hasn't fallen down yet. Roxul sells a Rockwool insulation for noise reduction, but I can't imagine its much different than their thermal insulation. Do a google search and you will find it.


----------

